# Urgent REHOME in Montreal Area - RESOLVED



## HazelAng (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Last year I posted on here because I was moving to Australia and couldn't take my babies with me; the Australian government gave me a very definite NO.

My bunny Socks found a wonderful home on here, and family members decided to look after Hazel.

Unfortunately, although there were good intentions for Hazel, she wound up lacking a lot of care and attention and fairly neglected. I am visiting for a couple of weeks and because I love Hazel, I need to find her a home that she deserves with someone who genuinely loves buns and will give her the right care.

I am in Montreal, but I'm willing to make a drive out to someone who will give my beautiful bunny a good life. 

Here are a few pictures of her:

















She's the sweetest little rabbit, a great personality, very social and affectionate. I love her so much. I hope someone can help her. If you can, you can reply here or email me at [email protected].

Thanks so much.

Angie


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh Angie Im so sorry to hear about Hazel. 

Have you tried contacting any local rabbit rescues to see if they could help? I know a lot of shelters are full right now due to Easter castaways being surrendered or turned loose. Any friends or other relatives you have who would like a sweet bunny to befriend?

I know it tooka while for someone to help Socks since we dont have a lot of members in that area. 

Hopefully someone can help. 

Haley


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow...she kind of looks like my Morgan :shock:.


They would look so cute together, hehe...












What about a bunny train to get her to a new home? There is always flying her on a plane too. It will cost roughly $100 - $150 (or less) to fly a bun at this time a year in a climate controlled plane.


----------



## MsBinky (Jul 31, 2007)

Dang nabbit
 
I am in Montreal but I have no more space. I would have loved to take her. If ever I hear of someone looking for a bunny I will let you know ink iris:


----------



## MsBinky (Jul 31, 2007)

Hazel,

If no one is willing to take her and you have to go back to Australia, I could take her and try to rehome her for you. I do not suggest you leave her at the SPCA. They are over-loaded due to moving day and euthanizing bunnies though they are perfectly healthy. I know because I adopted bam-Bam from there last month and the volunteer there was going nuts trying to find a place for him because they were going to put him down. It's harsh I know, it broke my heart too. I hope your bun is not too badly off with family members. Would they be willing to re-home her for you? I would take her myself but I doubt Dahlia would be too easy with her. Lol. Let me know if you want help with something, anything. If you need help making phone calls or something ok? How old is she?


----------



## MsBinky (Jul 31, 2007)

Btw,

I'd be willing to babysit her if another member would like to have her but can't pick her up before you leave. I'm trying to find options. Lol. I could take her temporarily as I have extra cages and they alwaysroamabout but permanent won't be a good idea.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, you two are so kind.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 1, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> If no one is willing to take her and you have to go back to Australia, I could take her and try to rehome her for you...



Maybe you and Hazel (if she ever comes back and responds) can help each other. She can help you get your doe to a vet and you can help her rehome herbunny. 

The spirit of cooperation.:hug1



sas


----------



## HazelAng (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi,

I just want to say that everyone has been so lovely on here.

undergunfire, Morgan is so adorable! I am a bit nervous about a plane, but a train is definitely a possibility!

I agree about the SPCA MsBinky, I could never leave her there. There is a Rabbit Rescue around here, and I will contact them but I always thought about that as a last resort. This is probably because I'm not too familiar with the organization and how it works, I'll be looking into it. 

Living with my family, Hazel has not had nearly enough exercise or playtime, and she was becomming lethargic, it's so sad. I am currently giving her an overload of love! 

MsBinky, it is so amazing of you to offer to babysit her. I think my family would agree to rehome her for me if someone needed a bit more time. Do you need help with anything? Pipp just mentioned something about getting your doe to a vet? BTW, Hazel just turned two.

Thank you sooooo much for your help.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Hazel,

My fiance has an emergency and is going back to Greece, which means I will have more space for at leasta good month or two. So the timing is good. Lol. I am pretty equipped so that would not be a problem. What I would need mostly is a litterbox as I ran out of those, and you telling me about her pelletsand where I can get them. Like I said, I would love to babysit her so that you all have time to look for a good home and not rush and maybe have her end up somewhere not as good. If your family is willing to look for a family, I'd be more than willing to keep her entertained and cared for til then.The one thing I have trouble with is transportation so I would need you to have someone take her here for me if you opt to have her come my way. I have extra grids so i would build her an NIC condo so she can move about even when in her cage. All my buns have time outside their cage and they love to go outside and munch on the grass and parsley. Lol. 

As for the vet, well my doe might be pregnant and I have been quite worried. I have called my vet in RDP and the one on Sherbrooke but both refuse to do anything as of now. The only other is in Lachine :?Docteur Gauvin, and he is affiliated with the DMV Centre. I would have liked for him to have a look at her but Lachine is way out of my reach.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 2, 2007)

Is this the one?

http://secourslapins.org/home_eng.html

They are not like the SPCA as they are a group of people who foster bunnies in their homes and then try to rehome them. They would definitely be a better choice than the SPCA. If they are out of space, maybe they would agree to let me foster her but advertise her as adoptable on their site? That might really help with getting her adopted.


----------



## HazelAng (Aug 18, 2007)

GREAT NEWS EVERYONE!!

Hazel has her new home!! I was getting pretty worried, and things were so hectic; but then one night last week we had a family BBQ, and my aunt Nancy and uncle Peterwho I hadn't seen in years showed up and Nancy took a real liking to Hazel (and the feeling was mutual!) She lives in Ottawa, just a couple of hours drive from Montreal. I contacted her a couple of days later and she decided to adopt Hazel!!!!! 

She went to her new home this morning. she is going to be great for Hazel, she's had bunnies before so she knows what to do; her kids have just moved out of the house so there's lots of room and time for Hazel.

I just want to thank everyone on here for being so helpful and supportive, especially you, MsBinky. You were just amazing for offering to take care of my baby.

A happy ending, yayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 18, 2007)

AwwwwwwwI am THRILLED to hear of the good news!!! Especially since it's a family member and you can keep in touch and all :biggrin2:Sounds like a perfect home for her too with an experienced bunny owner and no kids 

You're most welcome Hazel. I couldn't not offer to help a bunny (and bunny mom) in need, especially in Montreal! I really am glad all worked out for the two of you.


----------

